# 73 gto - lemans



## ttdd11 (Dec 10, 2015)

Anyone know if the 73 GTO tail light lens will fit the 73 LeMans ? GTo is Guide 2a3, Lemans is 2a2. Thanks !!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

They are the same, have cut up several rusty '73's including 4spd cars. the GTO was an option on the LeMans in '73 and The lenses are the same. Memory serves right, the '73 Lux LeMans TL lens had something different about it, will ck books tonight on that.


----------



## ttdd11 (Dec 10, 2015)

Appreciate the info. They look identical but don't have one from each to compare.


----------

